

Spy agency taps into undersea cable (2001) - randomdrake
http://www.zdnet.com/news/spy-agency-taps-into-undersea-cable/115877

======
randomdrake
I've written extensively on the cutting of undersea cables and how it has
affected our world and who may or may not be behind things. I wanted to post
this article to ask a couple questions of ourselves and technology:

In 2001, we were all okay with this being headline news, now we're not. What
has changed?

In 2001, the NSA claimed they didn't even have the technology to make sense or
usefulness out of such massive streams of information. What has changed?

